# Programming and CV readback Question for Tsunami with Current Keeper



## Peter Herron (Jun 30, 2015)

I installed a Tsunami TS-750 in a Lee Snover O scale GE 23 Ton boxcab and did all my programming with JMRI and a laptop. As the locomotive is quite light and has only 4 wheel pick up (all available) I would get occasional drop outs and stalls, so I decided to add a Current Keeper which would just fit. That solved the stalling problem as long as I waited to let it charge up before using. 

Fast forward a summer away from the layout and I forgot the address I assigned it. Quick trip to the DCC programming track was unsuccessful on read back. Same with JMRI-would not read. For some unknown reason I changed the address on the program track using the handheld and never changed the JMRI file. Through trial and error I found I had changed it from 13 to 11. Go figure!

My question is, does one have to disconnect the Current Keeper to program and read back or is there a work around I have not thought of?

Thanks........................

Peter


----------



## JerryH (Nov 18, 2012)

You may want to add a Soundtrax PTB-100 to your programming track. Sound decoders need more power to acknowledge programming changes and the keep alive may add even more.


----------



## Peter Herron (Jun 30, 2015)

I forgot to mention in the post that the PTB 100 is installed, so that is not it. 

Thanks

Peter


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Looks like you need a programming track booster (Soundtraxx PTB-100) if you don't already have one.I'd ask the Soundtraxx tech to be sure...they know more than I do.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

No, I'm not going to suggest that you get a PTB-100. 
Usually, we just program the decoder with the cab number of the loco.


----------



## Peter Herron (Jun 30, 2015)

*@D and J*

That works if the locomotive has a number. I am in the process of getting custom lettering done for all my power, most of which I painted. I have 3 that came to me painted and numbered and I have done just that.

Peter


----------



## Mark R. (Jan 26, 2013)

The stay alive module will, in many cases, interfere with programming in that it absorbs or interrupts the pulses intended for the motor. The programmer thinks there is no motor attached.

If you are experiencing troubles with a stay alive installed, you need to remove it to program.

I've installed micro slide switches on the bottom of some engines to take the capacitor out of the circuit without having to remove the shell and physically disconnect it.

Mark.


----------

